# carrots/pumpkin + anal sacs



## N2Mischief

Yes much more common in small dogs. Unless my dog is dragging their rear end or I can smell anal glands, I leave them alone. If I am bathing I always feel the sacs and if they are VERY full I will relieve a bit of the pressure, but not empty all the way. My poodle weighs just under 4 pounds and I just give her carrots when I have them on hand, but she loves them!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I never express anal glands, and my girls are always fine.
When Timi was eating freeze dried raw, I thought her poops might be too small to express the glands so I experimented with different vegetables. Pumpkin did nothing for the size, it just made the stools orange! She didn't like carrots, but string beans and broccoli she liked and they markedly bulk up the poop. I keep bags of organic frozen in the freezer, and before each meal mix a few pieces with boiling water, the veggies defrost and bring the water temp down to room temp, and I mix in her freeze dried raw food. 
Works perfect for her!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Out of 7 toys, I only had 1 that had to have anal gland drained. Be very careful, I had a groomer that drained Bella's ( unbeknown to me) and my vet bill was 400, due to a rupture in the gland.


----------



## Dechi

I've had dogs for 40 years, big ones and small ones, and never had to have the glands expressed but once. 

If you don't touch the glands they're fine. If you start emptying them, they will have to be emptied on a regular basis. So unless you really see discomfort, let nature take it's course. I don't do it. I prefer a groomer or the vet, since I never touch this area.


----------



## marialydia

Sweet potato works well, too. You can just buy a couple and nuke them as you need. A tablespoon or so is all that Jupiter (who is 16 pounds) needs, more (a big bit) for 60-pound Pericles. It helps if you like sweet potato, too!

Possibly TMI: when I had smaller dogs, I never noticed this, but with Pericles, Just before the poop comes out there are several drops of liquid. This is, apparently, the anal sacs at work -- and a nice scent to tell the world he was there.


----------



## Wren

Make pumpkin cubes. You can freeze the pumpkin in an ice tray. Once frozen, transfer to a freezer container or zip lock bag.


----------



## zooeysmom

I think half a baby carrot is a good serving size for 5 lb. dog. Make sure to cut it up or into tiny bites. My dogs love carrots and it is GREAT for getting them to poop!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Here is some information about it. Jose` use to have some issues with scooting his bum on the floor periodically. Ever since he's been on a raw diet, I haven't noticed him doing that. (knock on wood) My Doberman use to have this issue but they weren't blocked. They leaked! It was horrible. So the vet showed me how to express them. Eeek! So far so good with the Poodles. knock on wood. lol. I think you need to be careful with the fiber. It can backfire (oooo...like that pun, lol) on you if your dog isn't use to it...at first.


Anyhow, take a read here and see what is suggested by some vets. 


The Other End of the Story ? Anal Glands - Vets All Natural

How Your Pet's Diet Can Contribute to Anal Gland Problems


How To Help Your Dog's Anal Glad Problems


----------



## JD808

Ooh wow, ok perfect! Exactly the feedback I was hoping for! Thank you so much everyone, what fantastic information and ideas!! Thank you all!


----------

